# Meet The Fokkers



## Foxbat (Apr 26, 2018)

When I decided to fill the winter months of my retirement with a bit of model building, I went for ones that I thought would be challenging, inexpensive (so that I could make mistakes without ruining more complex and more expensive models) and something I could build up a base of experience on. 1/72 scale WW1 aircraft fit the bill in every respect. They had only a few parts but were very fiddly and tricky to get right. At some stage along the way, I decided to develop a theme to my building and so set out to make a collection of Fokker aircraft. I also decided to find ou a little about the aircraft that I was about to build.

Here's the first. 

The Fokker Eindecker. It first flew in May 1915 and was the first purpose-built German fighter aircraft. It was also the first plane to use synchronised gearing, which allowed it to fire a machine gun through the propellor without hitting the blades. Initially, it gave the Germans a good deal of air superiority and became known as the _Fokker Scourge_.

Model-wise, this was the first one I built last year and it shows. Honestly, it's a bit of a mess and there are many things I'd do differently next time around (I will probably build it  again and hopefully improve on this attempt). One of the worst aspects of this build is the use of black thread for wing supports. I know now to use fly-tier's twine (much finer and more in scale) but i didn't know any better then. The model is hand painted and pretty rough. since then, I've invested in a small compressor and airbrush that I'm just about getting the hang of.


----------



## Foxbat (Apr 26, 2018)

Next came the Fokker D VII.
It first flew in January 1918 and, utilising cantilever wings,  proved to be an excellent aircraft - so much so that one of the demands made at the time of germany's surrender was to hand over to the allies all intact D VIIs. They were stillm in use by various air forces throughout the world for many years after WW1 with around 3300 built.



 



 

I used an airbrush (which I'm still learning to use properly) and I think it shows on a much improved (but far from perfect) paint job. I've also learned a bit about applying decals and avoiding 'silvering'. You can see 'tidemarks' on the wings. This was caused by a nozzle blockage whilst applying the varnish. All in all, I'm happy with this model because I feel that I've made a lot of progress since the Eindecker


----------



## Foxbat (Apr 26, 2018)

Lastly, the Fokker DR1 Triplane.
It first flew in July 1917 and is probably the best known of all German aircraft because of its association with The Red Baron (Manfred Von Richthoven). If Anthony Fokker had not been able to look over a captured British Sopwith Triplane and then put his designers to building Germany's own triplane, the most iconic of all German WW1 aircraft might never have existed. It's also worth noting that the Red Baron only made the last 19 of his 80 kills in this plane (the majority being made in an Albatross).



 



 

Not too happy with this one. The wheels are squint and the scarlet paint shows up every single flaw. Time to move on to British WW1 planes methinks


----------



## Brian G Turner (Apr 26, 2018)

Interesting that the Eindecker had a single wing - for some reason I'd presumed all WWI aircraft were biplanes - and I hadn't even realized there were triplanes!


----------



## Edward M. Grant (Apr 26, 2018)

Until recently, I'd never realized just how maneuverable these WWI planes were. It's quite amazing watching some of the CGI-reenacted videos of WWI air battles and seeing just how easily they could toss these things around the sky, thanks to their low speeds, low weight, and huge wings (they might not be long, but they had lots of them).


----------



## Foxbat (Apr 27, 2018)

Brian G Turner said:


> Interesting that the Eindecker had a single wing - for some reason I'd presumed all WWI aircraft were biplanes - and I hadn't even realized there were triplanes!


I had the same thought about monoplanes but then I thought back to Louis Bleriot in 1911 (I think) when he crossed the channel and it was a monoplane that he used so they seemed to be in use even before WW1.


----------



## Foxbat (Apr 27, 2018)

Edward M. Grant said:


> Until recently, I'd never realized just how maneuverable these WWI planes were. It's quite amazing watching some of the CGI-reenacted videos of WWI air battles and seeing just how easily they could toss these things around the sky, thanks to their low speeds, low weight, and huge wings (they might not be long, but they had lots of them).


Even today, some biplanes are still used in aerobatic displays. A testimony to the skill of their designers and builders


----------



## BigBadBob141 (Apr 29, 2018)

It's ironic to think that Fokker who was Dutch, first offered his designs to the British.
Being the brilliant insightful chaps that they were, the idiots turned him down!


----------

